# Marry Me Bella



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marry me Bella 
*WHAT!*

WHAT KINDA FREAKING ENDING IS THAT! Grrrrr..

I switch to team Jacob! lol sorry guys I am just now getting to see Twilight New Moon lmao.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

LMAOOOO I saw it the other day and lets just say I am NOT happy !!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol omgzzzzzzzzz I love Book Edward.... movie Edward, GAG ME!!!!!!!!!!

Movie Jacob is yummylicious!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Um....... they're all lame.
I'm not down with the teen friendly/emo vampires and lycans.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I seen it the other day too!!!! The end killed me!!!

But I am with you. Definitely team JACOB!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Um....... they're all lame.
> I'm not down with the teen friendly/emo vampires and lycans.


:clap::clap::goodpost: YES agreed. Vampires were scary not all wussy touchy feely warm and squishy. LMAO didn't care for the movies at all.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love werewolves... However these movies with the Vamps.. Well Edward constantly looks like he is gonna puke lmao.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so sick of Twilight!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well... the movie is like a continuing series... they are all one big movie pretty much.. all connected. Just like Lord of the Rings... You just got to wait for the next one to come out.  or you can read the books!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I know its a series.. I just want a better ending!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hate twilight, my fiance is about to drive me crazy over these movies and books. She watched the first movie about 4 weeks ago, liked it got all the books and read them, and then watched all the movies. Retarded


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol My boyfriend has been supportive of my love of Twilight... he's bought me the movie, 3 of the books, the new moon soundtrack.. and a Robert Pattinson calendar... hahaha


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

kg420 said:


> :clap::clap::goodpost: YES agreed. Vampires were scary not all wussy touchy feely warm and squishy. LMAO didn't care for the movies at all.


For reals! Dude, those faces they make are just annoying for starters. The whole glimmering thing is stupid. And NOT drinking blood just kills the mythology of the vampires. I get that there are different spins on em, but these stories are just a killer way to get teenagers to go gaga and spend money. I wanna see guts and gore if I'ma watch a vampire movie, not some whiny pale sulking teenager with fake abs and perfectly sculpted hair.... And I'm high maintenance! LMAO


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

team jacob atleast he is sculpted! and sweet and warm yummi i would love to cuddle up to a warm man like him, i try to look past the inconsistancies in the filming issues and see the story.... honestly tho he does look like he wants to puke all the time but i think thats what hes supposed to look like since he wants bellas "body" so bad...... i prefer aman with a working body just the way i like my dogs..... hard and sun drenched without the glitter if i wanted that id look for a girl ha ha ha ha ha so ya.....
TEAM JACOB
hes in it for the long haul forget edward he doesnt love her enough!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I looove Lycans and books with lycans and on and on... i think they're great. i like it when the people "shift" into complete wolves, not some nasty... mutt thing. but thats just me. i guess everyone has their own opinion on everything, but i like all kinds of vampires as well, as long as it's not like friggin dracula. yuck. ive read some really great vampire books as well... im a sci fi girl i guess bhahaha

but robert pattinson, i don't get it... he totally is NOT what is depicted in the book. not even a little bit. he makes me wanna throw up upon looking at him.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you guys actually watch that crud?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I loved the books.But the movies leave alot to be desired.Have you read the books yet Holly? He's asking her to marry him before he changes her because she told him she would never get married.

The Twilight books are the tamest sci fi books I've read.Right now I'm reading Laurell K Hamilton's Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series.You should check it out,it's pretty good.Although it does have alot of graphic sex scenes in it.Definitely for adults!Plus good gory violent scenes.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SHHH! Haven't seen it yet


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's my 2 cents, I am 31 years old, and I can barely tolerate teenagers. It gets worse with time lol. I can't imagine why a sentient being that's so old would want to hang out with teenagers??? I like vampires and werewolves, but I picked up a Twilight at the airport, skimmed it, and put it back on the shelf, yuck. 

A good werewolf series is the Mercedes Thompson series by Patricia Briggs, pack dynamics, vampires, fae etc. I have enjoyed them all so far.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

cEElint said:


> you guys actually watch that crud?


I watched the first one with my daughter, my very young daughter....
huge mistake.
I can't post it here, but if you guys get a chance, youtube Shane Dawson Period Cup. It's not X rated, but there is some swearing in it. It's Shane Dawsons version of Twilight LMAO


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh and I've had people tell me that the first one was aweful but the love the books and New Moon was so great.... I don't care, the whole IDEA just ticks me off. What is the point of taking horror creatures and making them "sexy" and friendly. "Are you afraid?", YES! I am horrified that I'm gonna have to deal with whiny teenagers thinking they are vampires thus causing cost inflation of Clamato o_0


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> Lol omgzzzzzzzzz I love Book Edward.... movie Edward, GAG ME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Movie Jacob is yummylicious!


Agreed!



reddoggy said:


> Um....... they're all lame.
> I'm not down with the teen friendly/emo vampires and lycans.


They actually aren't real werewolves, but shapeshifters (I cannot believe I am actually taking part in this discussion, lol).



CraziNate said:


> I'm so sick of Twilight!!!!!


I am so sick of the teeny-bopper hype of Twilight. Just try living in the PacNW, people actually come to the middle of nowhere (aka Forks, WA and La Push, WA) on purpose because of these books/movies. It's not like Robert Pattinson is going to be walking down the street or anything, the movies aren't even filmed here, they are filmed in Vancouver, BC.

The movies are pretty bad, IMO. You all should read the books if you haven't already. They are better by far!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Okay, if we're recommending Sci-Fi Fantasy books now;

Charlene Harris' The Sookie Stackhouse Novels (the ones True Blood was based off of) are good. 

I also just started reading Kim Harrison's series about a witch, the first one is called Dead Witch Walking. I also highly recommend these too. They are for adults, not teeny-boppers so not as tame and more true to the supernatural mythologies.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Lol omgzzzzzzzzz I love Book Edward.... movie Edward, GAG ME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Movie Jacob is yummylicious*!


SHARKBOY??? I dont think the cheasiness of playing that role will ever wear off enough for him to be taken seriously ;-)


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

CARRY! My GF told me they are shape shifters last night, really sad that a bunch of grown women are telling me this LMAO


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> CARRY! My GF told me they are shape shifters last night, really sad that a bunch of grown women are telling me this LMAO


It is sad, I agree. It's a sickness that seems to only affect women and baffle men. I myself have been infected. We need to raise money for a cure!!!

The little cure ribbons would have either "team jacob" or "team edward" on them and the slogan could be "please, there must be hope..."

Hehehehehehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so coming from an avid book reader and someone who has always been intrigued by Vampires and Lycans, the books are much better, I finally got to watch "New Moon" the other night and yes Ihave seen the first one, on a big screen at a drive-in  ANywayz, the books are ALWAYS gonna be better, it is that way with ANY movie (if there is a book written or the likeness thereof) But I am still waiting patiently for the two other movies to come out, lol. And yes I willwatch them and I am a grown woman. I am not a horror movie watcher, but I LOVE to read horror books. I know it seems stupid but what I picture in my head while reading a book is NOT what they protray in the movies and that's what gives me nightmares. teh Twilight series hasn't done that. anywayz, I'm rambling, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Loved the books but the movies are just.....I think it would be 100% better if they got it out of the PG  but im team edward all the way he is just fine! 

Love the tru blood series, havent got to read them but I watched the 1st season..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The same goes with True Blood.The books are way better then the series.The series adds alot of stuff in that isn't in the books.All the cheesy stuff.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Marry me Bella
> *WHAT!*
> 
> WHAT KINDA FREAKING ENDING IS THAT! Grrrrr..
> ...


im with you the ending was the worst and in the book you have to read soooooooooo much to just see if she says yes or no!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry edward fans Jacob should of won!!!!!! Jacob and Bella are a cuter cupple


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

dixieland said:


> The same goes with True Blood.The books are way better then the series.The series adds alot of stuff in that isn't in the books.All the cheesy stuff.


Oh True Blood is awful too! I tries SO hard to watch it but I just couldn't take it. Even if the books are better, killing off the mythology just negates the the entire idea of these creatures. Friendly vampires..... don't drink blood... might as well just be photosensitive *people*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Oh True Blood is awful too! I tries SO hard to watch it but I just couldn't take it. Even if the books are better, killing off the mythology just negates the the entire idea of these creatures. Friendly vampires..... don't drink blood... might as well just be photosensitive *people*


You missed the whole point of the series then, it was the creation of a synthetic blood that made the "coming out" of the vampires into society possible, although not all vamps are willing to give up the old lifestyle. So when a vamp tries to survive off of synthetic blood, they are said to be "main streaming". It's actually pretty true to most vamp trademarks; sleeping in coffins during the day, dying when exposed to sunlight, etc.

The Bram Stoker and Anne Rice version of vamps has been done to death. Authors today are bringing vamps into the 21st century and trying to put a newspin on it. I for one am all for it!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I didn't miss the point, I just miss the idea of the vampire being consumed by darkness and the thirst that causes complete loss of compassion.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a vampire and czar is the wolf


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I didn't miss the point, I just miss the idea of the vampire being consumed by darkness and the thirst that causes complete loss of compassion.


I loved the old dark stories too  I just can't handle the sissy emo vamp thing that's goin on now.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I loved the old dark stories too  I just can't handle the sissy emo vamp thing that's goin on now.


Oh I sure can.... :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh I sure can.... :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Edward can bite me anytime!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Marry me Bella
> *WHAT!*
> 
> WHAT KINDA FREAKING ENDING IS THAT! Grrrrr..
> ...


I Just saw it - I'm with you! Bella & Jake have love - her little vampire toy is just lust.

And agreed! What a cliffhanger ending!

Better than the first - but sean made it hard for me to take seriously - he kept comparing bella to a steak for edward... couldn't take it seriously but nonetheless I'm a hopeless sap

As cheese as it is


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> Edward can bite me anytime!


He can bite my *** anytime! 

Aghahahahaha!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> He can bite my *** anytime!
> 
> Aghahahahaha!!!


lol Right!!! Or emmett.. mmmmm mmmmmmm

Heres the question if there was such a choice would you go vamp or stay normal I think I would go vampire. I would love to see history in the making!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely go vamp.Although I'm sure it would be quite sad to see everybody I loved die.So I don't think I could handle it for very long.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would go vamp for sure. And since this is entire mythology I would also make Helena a vamp. Now how hard would it be to find a place with a vampire pit bull LMAO


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

O.O personally was forced to watch the first one and hated it.

I loved and still love

The lostboys
bram stoker's dracula (fav movie)
interview with the vampire

I also hate lycans that are not resembling wolves so pretty much hate all new versions.

Newmoon looks good because atleast the shapeshifters look like wolves (personally think they should have used real wolves like blood and chocolate)

van helsing has the best werewolves imo they are beautiful and more wolf like<3 great graphics aswell. loved that movie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just love movies! I'll watch about anything with monsters or aliens


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw IV bags of "tru blood" syrup at Fry's Electronics today.... sad


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE interview with a vampire.

Next would prob. be American werewolf in paris

and then Van helsing

Dix.. Once u turn into a vamp. You can just bite the kids when they get older and bite the man and your set! Family forever lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved American Werewolf In Paris. 

I really love this old movie that only I have seen lmao. Its called Monster Dog and has Alice Cooper as the star. pretty old movie, haven't ever met anyone else that has seen it. I just LOVE it tho


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am sorry after the second book everythng is in the crap whole. She needs to slow down and put some effort into her stuff. Though I must say I am impressed by the makers of the wolves in the show. Who ever did them did a great job. Other then that they are all sorry people


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think bella did better in movie 2 then 1 and Alice did better in movie 1 then two.. I found Alice kind of annoying and it showed her inexperience big time in new moon.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Kristen Stewart definitely acted better in New Moon.
I think the vampires looked more gay and fictatious in New Moon though.Looking at them it's like how can somebody not know!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Kristen Stewart definitely acted better in New Moon.
> I think the vampires looked more gay and fictatious in New Moon though.Looking at them it's like how can somebody not know!


Really, I thought the vamps looked less flamboyant & fictitious this time around... Look at me, I shimmer - jazz hands!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Their eyes are more noticable and the hair!Jasper definitely looks gay as heck!They made them look more pale and sickly looking too


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yea jasper has issuies in the new moon. I thought he acted better in the first.


----------

